# Dog Waits Patiently For Skunk to Finish Eating



## win231 (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Chris21E (May 14, 2022)

*Smart...*


----------



## feywon (May 15, 2022)

Judging by the canine's body language i suspect it learned the wisdom of giving skunk space the hard way.


----------



## helenbacque (May 15, 2022)

He has learned that skunks walk softly but carry a big stink.


----------



## feywon (May 15, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> He has learned that skunks walk softly but carry a big stink.


One of the funniest and saddest  things i ever.saw was a descented skunk. A friend of  a BIL had gotten the scent glands removed but after a while lost interest in it and was going to release it my eldest sister heard and thew a fit. Told BIL it would cruel to release it without that natural defense.

So... Sister adopted it. I was spending that summer with them. It was a sweet thing but BIL an overgrown kid  who loved to startle the skunk just to watch it get confused. You see they usually  make warning thumps with front paws before pointing back end at target and lifting tail to spray. He would do that, then look over shoulder kinda sad and puzzled why target wasn't running.


----------

